# campagnolo 2011



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

hey guys, have you seen this
http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/jw!ALogF9qfHx_380JRpAuc6nqA/article?mid=18810&pk=campagnolo


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Did they change the hood shape again?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

kingennio said:


> hey guys, have you seen this
> http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/jw!ALogF9qfHx_380JRpAuc6nqA/article?mid=18810&pk=campagnolo


I see a crankset with the Hirth joint all the way to the non-drive side called "Power Torque" as opposed to "Ultra Torque". I wonder if that is the high-end or lower-end offering.

Some hood shape changes, even though I like the current one better than the older one already.

Is there news on impending 12-speed? :-D

Too bad my reading skill in Chinese is basically nonexistent.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

A reader on weight weenies noticed a large bearing on the crank in the first photo and speculates that the crank shown is a new model for the BB30 bearings. Makes sense to me.

That is not a Hirth joint at the end of the crank spindle, just some sort of spline.

There will be no 12 speed (IMO) for a long time. It was only mentioned in the patent to include that possibility. Most likely, that wouldn't happen until road frames have 135mm axle spacing and more room for an additional cog.


----------



## ElvisMerckx (Oct 11, 2002)

Polished aluminum 11-speed brake levers? Sweet!!


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

C-40 said:


> A reader on weight weenies noticed a large bearing on the crank in the first photo and speculates that the crank shown is a new model for the BB30 bearings. Makes sense to me.
> 
> That is not a Hirth joint at the end of the crank spindle, just some sort of spline.
> 
> There will be no 12 speed (IMO) for a long time. It was only mentioned in the patent to include that possibility. Most likely, that wouldn't happen until road frames have 135mm axle spacing and more room for an additional cog.


You're right about the non-Hirth joint, it does look like some sort of spline! So it looks very similar to FSA's outboard BB system.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

ElvisMerckx said:


> Polished aluminum 11-speed brake levers? Sweet!!


Yeah, noticed that too. Makes me happy that Campy listened to ppl on that... man does not live by 'AluCarbon' alone. 
.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

C-40 said:


> A reader on weight weenies noticed a large bearing on the crank in the first photo and speculates that the crank shown is a new model for the BB30 bearings. Makes sense to me.


that would be sweet! and the only way i would go back to campy cranks!


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Bb30?*

If Campy came out w/a crank, that would be the only way I would try a BB30 frame!


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

I am not sure what is going on with that crank, but if it is BB30 it would be a pretty lame attempt at it. A BB30 crank should have a virtually flat spider highlighting massive amounts of ankle clearance (Sram RED is best example). The spider on the Campy crank with the one-sided shaft still shows the same spider arm angle over to bring chainrings inboard just like the standard external bearing cranks. We know Campy gets by with narrow arms when they join the axle so I cannot imagine what would take up all the axle width on the crank shown if it is BB30.


----------



## kingennio (Jul 3, 2006)

ericjacobsen3 said:


> I am not sure what is going on with that crank, but if it is BB30 it would be a pretty lame attempt at it. A BB30 crank should have a virtually flat spider highlighting massive amounts of ankle clearance (Sram RED is best example). The spider on the Campy crank with the one-sided shaft still shows the same spider arm angle over to bring chainrings inboard just like the standard external bearing cranks. We know Campy gets by with narrow arms when they join the axle so I cannot imagine what would take up all the axle width on the crank shown if it is BB30.


yes, and also what is really baffling is that these pictures are only available on that Chinese site and no info/rumors can be found elsewhere. I wonder if it's a fake considering also we're a bit early in the season for 2011 products...


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

I wonder if there is any connection between the once ridiculous seeming Chinese Campy buyout rumors and the fact that the '11 pictures popped up on a Chinese web site.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

it will just be a simpler, cheaper crankset for lower end veloce, centaur and athena. 
guess will have no issues with lower end frames that had ut 
http://www.biketaiwan.com/_common/book_view/bmuen201003/BMUEN201003_P068.pdf


----------



## Fai Mao (Nov 3, 2008)

The reason this would show up in Taiwan first is because that is where most of the OEM frames are made. Thus that is where the first information about new products could be expected to appear. 

I doubt that Campagnolo is going to be sold to a Chinese company as it is a family owned bussiness. They are not, to my knowledge going broke and seem to be doing fine from a corporate standpoint. Smehow I can't see Valentino Campagnolo doing this. I believe he'd simply close it down first.

But, Campagnolo is, according to the article above trying to increase the percentage of OEM bikes with their stuff on it. Honestly, that is a long overdue marketing strategy. As even lots of "storied" Italian frames are now made in Shenzhen PRC or Taiwan RoC it is only expected that those factories would know what's coming before other places.

I think it is probably a good move to to move away from the UT cranks at the lower level. They are wonderful cranks but require a lot of precesion to do right. The "Power Tourqe" design looks less expensive and just importantly, less scary to shimidiots used to riding Mountain Bikes. 

Indeed, if I were Campy, I'd open a factory in Taiwan to produce three lower end groups. They really need to get price competitive with Shimano Tiagra/105 to be able to a chance in the OEM market. 

A decent set of non-Super Record level hubs would also be appreciated but I'm not going to hold my breath.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Fai Mao said:


> The reason this would show up in Taiwan first is because that is where most of the OEM frames are made. Thus that is where the first information about new products could be expected to appear.
> 
> I doubt that Campagnolo is going to be sold to a Chinese company as it is a family owned bussiness. They are not, to my knowledge going broke and seem to be doing fine from a corporate standpoint. Smehow I can't see Valentino Campagnolo doing this. I believe he'd simply close it down first.
> 
> ...


Makes sense and hopefully they'll succeed in taking some of the OEM market back from Shimano/Sram.

On the hub front I agree with you that it'd be nice to see, but I'd be surprised if they do. There are far too many viable alternatives from Miche, Ambrosio & others plus prebuilts are more popular at the lower end. People will wait for handbuilts but lower to mid level users want more instant fixes and won't.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

So I guess anyone who really likes 10 speed or Athena multiple clicks to smaller cogs had better order 2009/10. Sounds like 2011 lower levers will be Escape-ified.

I wonder if they have any changes to reduce friction inside the levers to 2008 & earlier levels (other than perhaps the apparent 2010 expansion of lever bearings down to Veloce). Seems at most minor changes to the levers and no shape change to the body.

If the Veloce Ultrashift levers in stock at Ribble have bearings, it might be time to order a set at the current $109 (not that I'll let C40 pry my $60 ghetto Xenon shfters out of my hands).


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*about friction...*

The difference is no spiral-spring assist in the new mechanism, more than internal friction. Bushings have been in use for many years on the lower level shifters and you never read reports of problem with those shifters. My Centaur ultrashift levers with bushings are working just fine, but shifting 11 speed with an old Chorus 10 RD.


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Fair point on the spiral spring helping the old shifters. It is a good way to settle in the click without needing a lot of derailleur spring pulling along the full cable length of turns and friction. Not sure why Campy omitted the spiral spring in '09. 

I am still willing to bet that with no spiral spring there is not 2 lbs. of friction in 2008 levers like I measured in both the right and left '09 Ultrashift.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Fai Mao said:


> Indeed, if I were Campy, I'd open a factory in Taiwan to produce three lower end groups. They really need to get price competitive with Shimano Tiagra/105 to be able to a chance in the OEM market.


http://www.ribblecycles.co.uk/groupset.asp?action=showframes&sub=conf_GS&type=RIBMO
Ribble group prices:
Xenon/Mirage 9 speed 220 Pounds
Xenon/Mirage 10 speed 241 Pounds
Veloce 10 speed 330 Pounds
Centaur 10 speed 480 Pounds
Athena 11 speed 546 Pounds

Sora 9 speed 180 Pounds
Tiagra 9 speed 260 Pounds
105 10 speed 420 Pounds
Ultegra SL 10 speed 500 Pounds
Ultegra 6700 10 speed 570 Pounds

Ribble does not sell SRAM groups so had to get prices from Shiny Bikes.
http://www.shinybikes.com/bike/Groupsets/
SRAM Force 10 speed 640 Pounds
SRA Rival 10 speed 440 Pounds

At the retail level, Campagnolo competes very well with Shimano. Its only at the OEM level where the size of Shimano SRAM production wins.


----------

